# Gerüchte um Zero-Day-Exploit für OpenSSH bestätigen sich nicht



## Newsfeed (9 Juli 2009)

Vermutlich handelt es sich bei den beobachteten Einbrüchen in einige Systeme um erfolgreiche Brute-Force-Attacken. Auch der OpenSSH-Maintainer und Entwickler Damien Miller sieht keine Hinweise auf einen Zero-Day-Exploit.

Weiterlesen...


----------

